
Show HN: Easter++ AR Game - sttawm
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/headpop-by-face-in-the-hole/id1444809835
======
sttawm
I am excited to share a (kind of new style of) game that I’ve been working on:
HeadPop!

It’s decidedly in contrast with the solo, à la mode, sink-yourself-into-your-
phone kind of usage we sometimes see. Ideally, this game gets you up, moving,
and interacting with real friends, real time.

You play the game using only your face, and you can play against a partner or
a bot. Along the way, you do silly little things, and in the end it outputs a
silly little video of you doing the silly little things.

Sometimes life can feel really serious, but hopefully this can bring a little
bit of that child-like joy and laughter that we sometimes don’t get enough of.

It’s pretty simple now, but depending on the reception I may put some more
time into developing it! Would love to get some constructive feedback. But
more importantly...

Use your head: have fun!

